# How do you afford your shows?



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

You don't need to blow tons of money on one show - a small schooling show can be just as fun, if not more (less pressure on you to be perfect) than a big expensive show. Ask them to pay for one of those - let them see what you can do before jumping off the deep end into the show world.

My parents do pay for some of my shows because they know that as a college student money gets tight and they know how much I love it and they like seeing my horses do well. Plus, I pay for pretty much everything else the horses need...


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I, personally, have worked my rump off at my trainers before I got a food handlers card and started working at the cafe . So now I'm fifteen, have two jobs, and never have a free moment. Maybe you could start doing some jobs at a barn. They generally pay enough for small entry fees to lower level shows after a bit of time there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

One of the younger girls at my stable has made it to Pony finals and is trying to pay her way. She is 12 and can not get a job. She put up a notice at the stable for odd jobs such as saddle cleaning, lunging other peoples horses, cleaning/organizing their tack sheds, etc. If you are at a stable you might want to tell the owner what you have in mind and get her permission and approval on what you can advertise to do (some stables won't let you get paid for working someones horse because they consider it training..sheesh). If you are not at a stable, maybe see if there are some local, find the barn owner and tell her that you are looking to earn your way to shows and ask permission to advertise to their boarders your services. The girl at our stable also goes to some of the bigger shows and sets up a booth cleaning tack...her parents pay for it initially, but then she pays them back after the show is over with what she has earned and then keeps the rest towards her showing.

Besides trying to find an income, also look for consignment stores and the such where you might be able to find gently used show clothes that fit instead of brand new. Check out some of the threads on show tips to find some cheap grooming ideas such as using hairspray on your horses hooves (1 buck a bottle for the cheap shiny stuff) instead of buying a 10 dollar bottle of hoof polish.

Hope some of these suggestions help.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't know how old you are, but if you are under 18 you can always join 4-H. I LOVE 4-H, the shows are extremely educational, fun, and affordable. Where I am, and I believe it is this way for all 4-H, but I'm not sure, the entry fees per class are $5. 4-H shows are great because they help you learn and prepare yourself for bigger shows, as you can always feel free to talk to the judge about your preformance, and they don't break the bank.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm going to come out point blank and say it, shows aren't expensive if you know what you're doing. Good quality second hand equipment is easy to find and is still usable. If you own your own trailer, thats another cost down. Investing in a trailer is good if you plan on doing long-term showing. I know you sound young, but honestly there are quite a lot of options that you probably haven't exhausted yet.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I agree with that ,In 4H the fees at least here are really not that bad ....round up held at our fairgrounds is covered by the fair commitee for the 4Hers which is awesome. Also , my daughters club held a charity fun show and the cost was only $2.00 a class and it was for a great cause! The district classes are a little more at $7/class
My daughter just showed in an open show where the judge gave her great advice on her Eq.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

You can try and find a small show club in your area. Here, we have the Boots and Spurs club. They mostly do pleasure classes. But if you are a member, you get to know when all the shows are. The entry fees are cheap, since the clubs usually aren't that big and it doesn't take much to keep them running. And you could possibly find someone to hitch a ride with to the show, so you don't have to rent a trailer.

Also bring your own lunch. I know it doesn't sound the best, but really, you could get a way better lunch for cheaper than at the show if you pack it the night before and keep it in a cooler. That right there could save you around $4-$10.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Totally second what everyone here is saying. Local shows, 4H shows, play dates can all be a lot of fun and give you really valuable experience for no more than $5 a class! 

I wish I had my parents paying for my horsey addiction but I have to settle for working overtime to pay for extras XD


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

l agree with everyone else, buy used show clothing instead of new, it'll save you tons! My trainer is crazy generous and lent my her "old" show coat for the entire summer so l won't have to buy one yet. Try to find someone who is willing to lend you their trailer for the day so you don't have to rent one, and try to find work around your barn. My stable has a point system where you do work and in return for so many work hours you get free rides or show classes at the shows at our barn.
You sound like you're around the same age as me, and l made a deal this summer that l pay for half the cost of the shows and whenever l need something horse-related l buy it myself. lt's not easy and it means that l rarely have money to spend on shopping trips or other things l want, but it's definitely worth it in the end!
Make sure your parents know that you're really dedicated and that this is something that you really want to do and continue to do, and that it's not just some passing hobby. There would be no way my parents would shell out that kind of money if they didn't know that l was truly dedicated.
There are plenty of ways to lower the cost of showing, but keep in mind that there's no denying that shows are going to be expensive.


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

There is a young lady at our barn that has to work off her lessons at the barn by cleaning stalls. She just recently bought this incredible 5 year old paint and I asked how she did it. She saved her birthday and Christmas money, and offered to ride or lunge boarder's horses when they couldn't get out to give their horse exercise. Now that she's bought the horse, she's trying to earn money to buy a saddle, so she's doing the same thing. As boarders go on vacation, they hire her to exercise their horse a few times a week, or when one set of parents bought a horse that was way too much for their daughter, she rode him for $30 a session to try to tone him down a bit. She now has almost enough money to get one of the nicer saddles at a local pawn shop (quite reasonably priced I might add). 

Now, she's extremely talented and everyone at the barn trusts her with their horse. I would put her on any horse out there--she could handle it. If you have a reputation like her at your barn, why don't you offer to exercise horses for people who can't get out to the barn enough. It's given her a lot of experience. She just recently had shoes put on her horse and she told me that she offered the BO's husband a day plowing arenas and mowing if he taught her how to drive the tractor so that she could earn enough to pay for the shoes. 

If you are resourceful, you would be amazed at what you can do. My 8 year old earned enough to buy a new saddle pad and reins by helping out. She told my husband and I, and my parents that she wanted these things for the horse, and she wanted to know what she could do around our houses to earn the money. My dad paid her a quarter a pine cone at his house which worked out to be about $15! Be upfront with people when you are asking for work, even your parents. Tell them that you'd like to earn some money for shows, and make an agreement about how much you will earn, and do your job well. People will want to continue to hire you if you do a good job.

As a high school teacher, I find kids who are willing to work for what they want to be most successful in life. I commend you for trying to find a way to do this yourself. You'll value it a lot more this way.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

sounds like that girl is very dedicated, that is great!


----------



## SuprisedLove (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh gosh wouldn't have a clue lol I pay for everything myself so not sure how to ask someone else only being polite and say you will work it off over time I spose?


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

RadHenry09 said:


> sounds like that girl is very dedicated, that is great!


Yes she is, but if you want something bad enough, you'll work hard for it. She doesn't ask anyone for money.


----------



## SuprisedLove (Jun 30, 2010)

Fowl Play said:


> Yes she is, but if you want something bad enough, you'll work hard for it. She doesn't ask anyone for money.


That's very true I second that one


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

SuprisedLove said:


> That's very true I second that one


Very true, if there is a will , there is a way!!


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

I have the same deal going on..Im broke and in school and love riding but can only afford to do it once a week right now : /..i would really love to be able to do it more. but i do everything on my own without my parents help.


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

You could also try what I'm doing right now. I'm working ALL summer, and everything I earn goes towards buying the mare I want. Working the amount of hours I will be, I can buy her but not the tack. I have my eyes on a complete set of tack that costs about $1000. Working 15 hours a week during the school year, I can make enough to pay for her board, farrier, vet, etc. and I'll have just under $100 extra every month. My parents have said that since I'm being responsible and paying for everything, they will buy me the tack, and I'll gradually pay them back every month. This is a good option, because THEY KNOW WHERE I LIVE!!! LOL. But I can't back out of what I owe them, so everyone wins!

You could do the same with the shows. If you tell your parents that this is what you want, they may be willing to pay your show fees, and as you earn money back doing little things any way you can, you can pay them back.

Good luck!


----------

